# Ratios??



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

:huh:I'm interested in the new Sharp model LC52LE810UN and/or LC52LE820UN because of the new "YELLOW" light in the color palette. It seems the only differences that I can find in these two models are the contrast ratios,$$$, and size. The 810 being 4,000,000:1, while the 820 is at 5,000,000:1. A cost difference of about $300 more for the 820 and it's slighty larger width size of about and inch. Whats the difference in ratios here? And is it worth $300 more? Both sets are 52" and offer the same specs. on all other features according to Sharps spec. sheet.

Does anyone have any experence with either model and can offer any feedback? :huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do not pick the Sharp because of the Yellow! :coocoo: Here's an excellent article by Dr. Raymond Soneira of DisplayMate. If you read the full article you'll find that manufacturer's stated contrast ratios are a joke as well. My advice is to go and view the sets at one of the big box stores where you can see them side by side. 

The 810 has gotten 4.5 stars out of 5 at Cnet from 5 users. The 820 hasn't been rated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

mech is right. The reason to get the Sharp is that you like the image and features. Ignore the nonsense about the yellow pixel, which is far more marketing than good application of technology, and certainly does not do what they advertise it to do. Still good sets, and there support is pretty good, but evaluate it just like you would anything else and decide on the value without regard to the yellow pixel hype.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply. I've been to the big box stores and compared pictures, features, and of course prices. However the "YELLOW" or the "QUADTTRON" info. kinda dazzled me and I wasnt really sure what to think. Your article was great...I think? It seems the colors they claim can be produced by the introduction of the "YELLOW" pixel isnt visable to the human eye? And/or even found in nature? Therefore pointless.........is that correct?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Groovedawg said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I've been to the big box stores and compared pictures, features, and of course prices. However the "YELLOW" or the "QUADTTRON" info. kinda dazzled me and I wasnt really sure what to think. Your article was great...I think? It seems the colors they claim can be produced by the introduction of the "YELLOW" pixel isnt visable to the human eye? And/or even found in nature? Therefore pointless.........is that correct?


More or less, yes. Also, keep in mind that I sent you to page 5 of the article. The whole thing is a very good read if you have the time. :T

As for the Quatron, if it looks good to you and you like the price, buy it. :bigsmile: The yellow may be marketing hype (as well as the ridiculous contrast ratios), but that doesn't keep it from being a good set.


----------

